# Suggestions for my water parameters



## killiedave57 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hello:
I am getting ready to set up a 125, and while I have set up smaller tanks,with basic products, I want this one to be a a little more stable or less goofing around trying to keep my parameters more stable.

My well water is generally coming out ph5.8-6.2 low tds and conductivity. pretty close to rain water, but what I am wondering is what would be the best product to use for a substrate that helps with my conditions?

I am looking at the ADA Aquasoil, & Power Sand (if I can get it) but is this good or would I be better off using something more obtainable???

thanks for your input
david


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

opinion:

can not go wrong with aqua soil


----------



## killiedave57 (Dec 25, 2014)

So, is there a preferred place to order the Aqua Soil?(keeping in mind I am on the East Coast)
also, I can probably search it (and likely will) is there a calculation for quantity (lbs) for a given tank
thanks


----------



## Bluefin (Oct 29, 2014)

well you should always set the PH of your tank depending on the kinds of fish your gonna have in it not the other way around. if your gonna have african cichlids or discus youll need a high ph tank if your gonna keep south american fishes then youll need low ph or acidic water. your ph is allready acidic adding amazonia aquasoil will lower your ph/kh even more. with water like that i would just use a substrate thats neutral or dose baking soda to raise your kh.but like i saind you first need to decide what species of fish you want and then tailor to that


----------



## killiedave57 (Dec 25, 2014)

No offense Bluefin, but not sure where you buy your discus from......
my experience with discus is that typical conditions for them is soft acidic water.
anyhow,
I am not worrying about fish, I am wanting to have a planted tank....
I have plenty of fish tanks (about 50)
fish for this tank will be secondary.
my questions were directed to whether product like aquasoil are going to be affected by my well water.
thanks for the interest though


----------



## Bluefin (Oct 29, 2014)

my mistake on the discus


----------

